# Nitrous Escort GT



## Zxarkov (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone on this fourm know how well Escort GTs with the mazda 1.8 Liters handle nitrous? I was thinking a ~55 shot of dry nitrous any ideas ???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why does everyone like dry nitrous.

if you're worried about what it can handle, GO WET!


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Zxarkov said:


> Does anyone on this fourm know how well Escort GTs with the mazda 1.8 Liters handle nitrous? I was thinking a ~55 shot of dry nitrous any ideas ???



yo yo yo i know how it works..... after the fact that klokow was running hotter plugs......BOOM!!!!! hahaha but then again it was an escort owned by a :dumbass: :fluffpol: oh and did i mention klokow was driving


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Zxarkov said:


> Does anyone on this fourm know how well Escort GTs with the mazda 1.8 Liters handle nitrous? I was thinking a ~55 shot of dry nitrous any ideas ???



and an other thing this is a NISSAN FORUM not a ford forum you fool! but it does bring back some good times :cheers:


----------



## Zxarkov (Oct 21, 2004)

Psr, are you planning on selling that nitrous kit or do you still have hopes of a nitrous equiped 1.6? This winter you have to get one of your project cars running for some spring time action. Im thinking about ditching cars and getting a bike  and eating up on some GTPs :cheers:


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Zxarkov said:


> Psr, are you planning on selling that nitrous kit or do you still have hopes of a nitrous equiped 1.6? This winter you have to get one of your project cars running for some spring time action. Im thinking about ditching cars and getting a bike  and eating up on some GTPs :cheers:



yeah youll have to ride your bike cuz you dont have a license :thumbup:


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Zxarkov said:


> still have hopes of a nitrous equiped 1.6?



and all i have to say to that is HELL NO!!! once i get a job ill be saving up for a good car and then put the nitrous in that car :thumbup:


----------



## Zxarkov (Oct 21, 2004)

Since when do you have a lisence?? I can still drive where as you cant, I might be eligable for reinstatement in either dec or jan. You should turn on your private messages fluffy 

oh yea Eastbay is hireing.................


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

Zxarkov said:


> Since when do you have a lisence?? I can still drive where as you cant, I might be eligable for reinstatement in either dec or jan. You should turn on your private messages fluffy
> 
> oh yea Eastbay is hireing.................



i get my lisence back dec 18 :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

worthless thread------->closed


----------

